# Are EGT sensors covered by warranty?



## Myfirstdeal (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi

I have gotten P20e4 and P20e2 codes. The dealer however states that they are not covered under any of the warranties remaining on the car. Currently have 37500, 2014 cruze. Can some one shine a light on this?

Thank you.

See related post. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...-diagnostic-service-question.html#post3153818


----------

